# All threads ever set to sunk on LowEndTalk.com



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

So JoePie91 wrote a nice script to scrape Lowendtalk and determine every thread ever set to SINK, a manual action to make threads disappear from visibility in Vanilla.

This is the output:

https://gist.github.com/joepie91/8000164/raw/8f4d84a712baae9b3de73b44cff074441c58d251/sunk-threads.txt

Let's discuss what they make sink...

HalfEatenPie Edit: Please click on the button to show the results



Spoiler



python let-sink.py

Discussions per page: 30 Total pages: 433

Sunk thread 18347 in category 1: SolveDDoS.com Another Servermania and Chris Niedojadlo Shell Company

Sunk thread 18421 in category 1: UGVPS

Sunk thread 18358 in category 6: AzzaVPS ping gets a 100% loss

Sunk thread 17282 in category 1: UGVPS offline - My server offline more than 5 days.

Sunk thread 18312 in category 3: The acquisition of a bankrupt IDC need how many money usually?

Sunk thread 18270 in category 1: So is there like, a worst providers pool?

Sunk thread 18077 in category 6: Issues with mycustomhosting.net

Sunk thread 18074 in category 6: buymyvm

Sunk thread 18007 in category 3: [Market Research] LEB CDN

Sunk thread 7296 in category 1: Self-hosted server monitor

Sunk thread 17892 in category 6: Crissic Solutions, LLC - You Asked, We Delivered!

Sunk thread 17921 in category 6: Stay Away From IPXCORE.com ?

Sunk thread 17817 in category 8: Excellent .COM domains for sale

Sunk thread 17536 in category 5: HostUS Review

Sunk thread 17450 in category 5: Zeneva.net Absolute Frustration

Sunk thread 17763 in category 6: Experimenting with DDoS protection

Sunk thread 17615 in category 6: Chicago VPS Acceptable Usage Policy

Sunk thread 17421 in category 1: [black Friday] RamNode 42% OFF Offer

Sunk thread 17442 in category 1: Our new MAD location

Sunk thread 11754 in category 8: Domains to pick today

Sunk thread 17320 in category 6: What happened to UGVPS.COM?

Sunk thread 17091 in category 8: Short Hosting Forum Related Domain For Sale + Cool DNS Hosting Domain Bundle

Sunk thread 17295 in category 6: Announcement: Phoenix VPS is migrating all Xen VPS customers to SSD cached servers - KVM next week

Sunk thread 17120 in category 1: New NL node with 10Gbps port, speed test and benchmark

Sunk thread 17223 in category 1: Beware!!

Sunk thread 17002 in category 6: it appears eduvps have big bug now, the same vps can assigned to different users at same time

Sunk thread 17130 in category 8: Get .com/.net/.org/.info Domain $3.75 USD From SERVERBD promo code "FBSDM"

Sunk thread 16517 in category 10: Cheap offshore VPS for seedbox 10-20GB Disk space, 256MB RAM

Sunk thread 17087 in category 1: Google Apps - different and similar options for your domain

Sunk thread 17007 in category 8: Free Google Apps accounts (25 users limit)

Sunk thread 17057 in category 3: 'VPS or dedicated server offers only'?

Sunk thread 17031 in category 1: *Market Research* KVM Price Point

Sunk thread 16992 in category 1: Issues with Green Value Host

Sunk thread 16937 in category 1: WHERE ARE THE BLACK FRIDAY / CYBER MONDAY DEALS ?? POST IF YOU KNOW ANY

Sunk thread 16924 in category 1: Market Research, Offshore VPS locations

Sunk thread 16835 in category 1: Uruguay / South America new location (VPS/Dedicated/Colocation) Feedback Needed!

Sunk thread 16772 in category 8: Domains For Sale - End's 18th Nov 1:30PM GMT

Sunk thread 16808 in category 3: WHMCS Another Exploit?

Sunk thread 16766 in category 1: -

Sunk thread 16744 in category 3: WTF My Post just Vanished

Sunk thread 16680 in category 1: XEN/KVM Get Your VPS @ Your Price Research

Sunk thread 16676 in category 1: How much would you pay for a XEN Vps?

Sunk thread 8678 in category 1: Backup/Storage VPS needed

Sunk thread 16549 in category 1: What Price &amp; Requirement for VPS U Expect??

Sunk thread 16343 in category 1: Be aware of some guy called Hugh Rengers

Sunk thread 16376 in category 1: Cool Site : Safe Web Browsing and Proxy

Sunk thread 16264 in category 6: TeraFire, LLC || New location in Singapore

Sunk thread 16313 in category 1: What do you think?

Sunk thread 16309 in category 1: What tickles your fancy in a LEB? - Community Poll!

Sunk thread 16183 in category 1: [Market Research] My Low Cost Service

Sunk thread 16279 in category 1: What do you want to see from a new Ransom IT offer in Sydney?

Sunk thread 16296 in category 3: Work for someone (EU or NDA): Convert VZ containers to LXC

Sunk thread 16180 in category 1: Centrio Hosting - a big scam company

Sunk thread 15842 in category 8: Domain auction (some dictionary words)

Sunk thread 15980 in category 6: Confused Between RamNode/INIZ/Crissic

Sunk thread 3162 in category 3: simfs crippled?

Sunk thread 13376 in category 8: More cheap .se/es/de/eu domains - Buy in bulk!

Sunk thread 15610 in category 10: Creating A Music Streaming Service Like Grooveshark, Looking For Developers And A Server Sponsor!

Sunk thread 15602 in category 6: I found realy cheap vps provider

Sunk thread 15534 in category 1: Ultimatehostings new location Chicago

Sunk thread 9840 in category 1: Cheap SSL certs?

Sunk thread 15435 in category 1: Empty promises and "useless" support

Sunk thread 15333 in category 3: Can I use vps for converting videos?

Sunk thread 15346 in category 1: [FS] Iniz 2GB-YEARLY $30

Sunk thread 14800 in category 10: WTB 100GB+ 2G+ VPS

Sunk thread 14728 in category 5: Centriohost: lousy way to treat a repeat customer

Sunk thread 15199 in category 6: TeraFire, LLC || IPv6 Policy Announcement (New and Current Customers)

Sunk thread 15087 in category 6: 24 hour trial VPS in Europe?

Sunk thread 14940 in category 10: [REQUEST][ENDED] Domains with Free Google Apps 10+ users

Sunk thread 14914 in category 5: proxee.net

Sunk thread 14323 in category 3: Sugest me big Disc space Cheap VPS provider

Sunk thread 12273 in category 1: Any Hongkong VPS?

Sunk thread 12906 in category 10: Hong Kong or Singapore VPS cost $5 or less per month, possible?

Sunk thread 14472 in category 8: [Auction] torrent2http.com

Sunk thread 14860 in category 1: Nevermind

Sunk thread 14854 in category 10: VPS for political site?

Sunk thread 14838 in category 6: Dealing with the CVPS_Chris Bullsh*t

Sunk thread 14776 in category 1: How come one person on LEB has been featured 15 times since March?

Sunk thread 14560 in category 5: URPAD (aka K-disk, Root Level, FTNHosting) SUSPENDED a PAID hosting unilaterally without BACKUP

Sunk thread 14508 in category 1: WHMCS Security Advisory: 5.2.7

Sunk thread 14434 in category 1: The old HardClouds' Failures

Sunk thread 14358 in category 1: [Post removed]

Sunk thread 14043 in category 10: Need a friendly VPS provider who allows reselling for Wordpress Hosting Business

Sunk thread 14309 in category 3: Chicagovps - Anyway to contact support besides support ticket?

Sunk thread 14227 in category 1: @ramnode

Sunk thread 13956 in category 10: What would you like to see as a VPS deal

Sunk thread 14066 in category 10: KVM Offers!

Sunk thread 14021 in category 5: Subnetweb.com | Free VPS Review.

Sunk thread 13488 in category 1: Annual Calendar — 'The Dudes of Hosting'

Sunk thread 13900 in category 8: SSD domain name bundle - 24 hour auction

Sunk thread 13902 in category 10: Tornado-hosting.com - Start selling vps's for cheap?

Sunk thread 13686 in category 6: VPSByCall: free VPS over the phone [1.5 GB RAM, 20 GB HDD, 100 Mbps unmetered]

Sunk thread 13550 in category 1: Preorders - Show your interest.

Sunk thread 13648 in category 6: BlueVM - When payment goes wrong, prayer is the way to get your money back!

Sunk thread 13576 in category 1: BlueVM closed my paid account without reason, without explanation till now!

Sunk thread 13384 in category 1: ChicagoVPS https://billing.chicagovps.net certificate revoked...

Sunk thread 4495 in category 1: Regular and Wildcard AlphaSSL Certificates for everyone - for cheap!

Sunk thread 13264 in category 1: WHMCS 5.2.7 Source Code Released

Sunk thread 8450 in category 5: NodeDeploy KVM Review

Sunk thread 11233 in category 6: ChicagoVPS hacked

Sunk thread 13121 in category 1: Should providers be honest OR should they 'not be completely honest +/- vague'

Sunk thread 13087 in category 10: Looking for a semi-dedi or dedi unmetered with DMCA-ignore

Sunk thread 13041 in category 6: Bechmark

Sunk thread 12975 in category 10: Need VPS for Seedbox [cheapest]

Sunk thread 12970 in category 1: Tell me what's wrong with this image... WSI and Datashack one and the same?

Sunk thread 3792 in category 3: Debian 6 vs Ubuntu 11 for 256Ram LEB

Sunk thread 8214 in category 3: Web-Based Task Management

Sunk thread 12810 in category 1: Seagate Wireless Plus Review

Sunk thread 12774 in category 8: Dirt cheap .eu-domains/domainhacks - 5$ Per domain!

Sunk thread 12660 in category 1: which is the cheapest domain provider

Sunk thread 12760 in category 3: 我想知道有关于ToggleBox的优惠码 I want to know about ToggleBox coupon codes

Sunk thread 12690 in category 1: VPS KING Your Ideas Needed

Sunk thread 12679 in category 1: Closed my own ticket

Sunk thread 12617 in category 1: Anyone wanna test a KVM SSD VPS?

Sunk thread 3588 in category 4: Openstatus installation guide.

Sunk thread 12612 in category 6: INIZ Launches New OpenVZ.IO Locations in New York City &amp; Los Angeles

Sunk thread 12604 in category 6: ESHOSTING Special Limited kvm vps,512MB,10GB $39.9/year

Sunk thread 12577 in category 6: Cloud Shards enabled IPv6 in Los Angeles

Sunk thread 12447 in category 6: NodeDeploy US Location Closures

Sunk thread 12494 in category 6: [industry News] Backupsy is now in 7 locations with expansion to Miami, FL

Sunk thread 12499 in category 8: [suggestion] DotTk alternative

Sunk thread 12303 in category 1: Super-Ping.com support traceroute in beta now!

Sunk thread 12486 in category 1: SolusVM shows different RAM values

Sunk thread 12478 in category 1: What kind of KVM offers would you like to see ?

Sunk thread 12481 in category 1: Survey Offer - Just answer Buy = Yes or No.

Sunk thread 12480 in category 1: [MARKET RESEARCH] VPN's with dedicated IP's &amp; locations

Sunk thread 12475 in category 1: [Market Research] Location Poll for High Ram VPS Services

Sunk thread 12465 in category 1: 2.99 EUR dedi question

Sunk thread 12438 in category 1: Can you ping this IP from Europe?

Sunk thread 12388 in category 1: Anyone interested in unmetered 100Mbit/sec bandwidth (fair-share) LA/Miami &amp; custom panel?

Sunk thread 12365 in category 1: Why do you use 2checkout?

Sunk thread 12284 in category 5: Chicago VPS refund issue, didn't read ToS

Sunk thread 12330 in category 6: New Location, Direct ARIN IPs - Crissic Solutions LLC

Sunk thread 12229 in category 1: GBServers, I receive spams from your IP range

Sunk thread 12244 in category 3: Company name suggestions

Sunk thread 12227 in category 8: -snipped- is on sale.

Sunk thread 12208 in category 6: Your opinions on OVHLIVE.ML

Sunk thread 12186 in category 3: Page Not Found for http://www.lowendtalk.com/wiki/top-providers

Sunk thread 12074 in category 1: What Host/DC Do You Dislike The Most And Why?

Sunk thread 12124 in category 1: SolusVM Patch - Solved Server Rebuild Problem Returning Error: 'Invalid Template'

Sunk thread 12111 in category 10: VPS on France/UK/Spain/Portugal

Sunk thread 12098 in category 1: LowEndSERPS

Sunk thread 12073 in category 6: Crissic Solutions, LLC Now accepting Credit Cards via STRIPE

Sunk thread 950 in category 1: IP Location

Sunk thread 11944 in category 1: KVM or Xen to be rolled out next by RaptorNode?

Sunk thread 10801 in category 8: [REQUEST] Domain with Google Apps account - anybody have one?

Sunk thread 11523 in category 1: Anyone who needs Finland VPS?

Sunk thread 12001 in category 1: Looking for someone to drive 2 servers for me from Lombard to Chicago

Sunk thread 7218 in category 1: Looking for Xen VPS in EU

Sunk thread 11974 in category 1: Oversold Brand in Chicago [8GB KVM]

Sunk thread 11972 in category 1: Oversold brand in UK

Sunk thread 11981 in category 4: clean your cPanel server and adjust user's files permission

Sunk thread 11965 in category 10: Oversold 4GB VPS in North America

Sunk thread 11966 in category 1: Oversold OVZ Brand in the USA

Sunk thread 11902 in category 1: Why China's servers were sold in other countries, the price is very high?

Sunk thread 11915 in category 1: cvjv.com recruit a customer service knows English

Sunk thread 1558 in category 1: Do You Have A Home Server?

Sunk thread 11906 in category 10: Looking For Photoshop Work

Sunk thread 8302 in category 6: $99 E3 32 GB - List of Providers

Sunk thread 11901 in category 1: We look my server built with Chinese speed speed

Sunk thread 11885 in category 1: Remember when DD tests were normally this slow?

Sunk thread 11759 in category 3: VPSCorner - Low I/O, bandwith and extensive downtime

Sunk thread 11850 in category 1: $1 - Atom Server Auction (For Rent) - Atom D525 / 4GB RAM / 64GB SSD / 750GB HDD / 2TB / 1Gbps

Sunk thread 11719 in category 10: requesting idle vps

Sunk thread 6803 in category 1: Nginx vs Litespeed vs Apache vs Cherokee vs Lighttpd vs IIS

Sunk thread 11772 in category 3: InceptionHosting

Sunk thread 11685 in category 10: Looking - 5gb HD, 50gb bandwidth - OpenVPN Friendly

Sunk thread 11693 in category 10: Looking for VPS w/ DirectAdmin Internal License

Sunk thread 11676 in category 8: [selling: Domain] UPTI.ME.UK

Sunk thread 11642 in category 1: Never mind

Sunk thread 11621 in category 1: Any interest in these 64MB plans?

Sunk thread 4034 in category 1: LEB provider Norway/Finland

Sunk thread 1628 in category 6: Where do you want your next LEB VPS to be at?

Sunk thread 1127 in category 1: LowEndProvider in Nordic Coutries?

Sunk thread 11492 in category 8: [Auction] Domain with 100 User Google Apps

Sunk thread 11449 in category 8: DOMAIN AUCTION. LLLL.COM's

Sunk thread 11495 in category 5: My ChicagoVPS Review was deleted

Sunk thread 11399 in category 8: Domain Action

Sunk thread 11333 in category 1: Are you from Czech or Slovak Republic ?

Sunk thread 11441 in category 1: Cheap VPS with multiple ips from different C class?

Sunk thread 11443 in category 3: VPS with 1 GB ram 100mps port 5ips to 15 ips

Sunk thread 10719 in category 5: UrPad.net - horrible user experience

Sunk thread 8922 in category 6: Digitalocean lost NY backups/images and introduced new prices for "free" backups

Sunk thread 10757 in category 1: Urgently need VPS provider/s for small charity.

Sunk thread 11382 in category 6: Need a cheap VPS provider for minecraft

Sunk thread 11363 in category 1: Important Security Alert – Solusvm WHMCS Module

Sunk thread 6086 in category 1: Hello Kevin, Urpad

Sunk thread 11334 in category 8: [bID] HIDEBEHINDME.COM &amp; HOPPED.CO.UK

Sunk thread 11345 in category 1: cheap captcha

Sunk thread 11336 in category 3: Ninefold Offer 1 Month Free trial

Sunk thread 11254 in category 1: Selling My Dedicated Server | E3-1245v2 | 32GB Ram | 2x 120GB SSD |

Sunk thread 11313 in category 3: LowEndTalk Have Avatar Image Data Lost lost?

Sunk thread 11227 in category 1: VPS provider Forum for abuse etc

Sunk thread 11124 in category 6: Dedidirect *Avoid like the plague*

Sunk thread 2909 in category 1: solusvm exploit?

Sunk thread 11194 in category 6: ioFlare Opening On Jun/29/2013

Sunk thread 11139 in category 1: [AUCTION] Dedicated - Atom D525 / 4GB RAM / 64GB SSD / 750GB HDD / 2TB / 1Gbps

Sunk thread 8116 in category 5: QuickPacket review

Sunk thread 10748 in category 6: When will BuyVM update pricing?

Sunk thread 11014 in category 5: GreenValueHost, a sort of review

Sunk thread 11051 in category 1: Fliphost LA SSD KVM Beta

Sunk thread 11019 in category 1: Help Me !! [Need Free Trial VPS Without CC Needed]

Sunk thread 11009 in category 8: Selling 200 users's account on Google Apps

Sunk thread 7234 in category 3: Memory usage in KVM and OpenVZ

Sunk thread 11005 in category 1: Best Hate Speech VPS

Sunk thread 755 in category 1: Which one is the best performance? OpenVZ, XEN or KVM?

Sunk thread 8203 in category 4: Quick Trick: Drop All Tables in MySQL Database in One Step

Sunk thread 10898 in category 8: Domains for Sale - Hosting Company

Sunk thread 3783 in category 1: Why is there no love for Proxmox in the hosting community

Sunk thread 10903 in category 3: How to Report offensive Messages ?

Sunk thread 10861 in category 8: [ 24 hour auction ] 1 domain keyword, 7 different TLDs, one price for hosting providers.

Sunk thread 10887 in category 1: [NEED] LowEndSpirit.com VPS for testing a script

Sunk thread 10850 in category 1: !!INSANE DEAL!! DONT MISS!! 2 x BEASTS at $5500

Sunk thread 2 in category 1: LowEndBox/LowEndTalk July 2011 DDoS Discussion

Sunk thread 10602 in category 1: DOMAIN AUCTIONS (PASSMETER, PREPHOST)

Sunk thread 10533 in category 1: [Question] How was his forum hacked?

Sunk thread 10514 in category 1: All this hack/CC/CVPS/LET drama in a nutshell

Sunk thread 10506 in category 1: CC Runs LET

Sunk thread 10512 in category 1: My 2 cents

Sunk thread 10427 in category 8: [Auction] Domain with 1000 User Google Apps

Sunk thread 10303 in category 8: Domain for sale: BillingLayer.com

Sunk thread 10324 in category 8: uptimeup.com &amp; thegaminglobby.com

Sunk thread 10243 in category 8: [Auction] SEAFEE.COM

Sunk thread 9605 in category 1: Review: SociallyUncensored.eu free VPS offer (sponsored by ColoCrossing)

Sunk thread 9021 in category 6: What happened to End Of Reality?

Sunk thread 5686 in category 1: ChicagoVPS hacked, bunch of VPS customers offline

Sunk thread 9118 in category 1: ShoveHost (Market Research)

Sunk thread 9058 in category 1: Ownership of LET/LEB

Sunk thread 9033 in category 1: What is Grey Hat SEO?

Sunk thread 8990 in category 1: Dell DC Series servers?

Sunk thread 8981 in category 1: ChicagoVPS credit card gateway problem?

Sunk thread 8960 in category 3: Explanation of Domain Auctions Rules of LET

Sunk thread 8765 in category 8: Domain Auction: CPUGEEKS.NET

Sunk thread 8935 in category 6: Frustration over Digital Oceans “Failed NAS” Backup

Sunk thread 8867 in category 8: LLLL.com - See inside  ...and bonus LLN.org +!

Sunk thread 8819 in category 1: Maxmind thinks my ip is 8.8.8.8 google public DNS. is this even possible???

Sunk thread 8780 in category 1: Vanishing LEB offer?

Sunk thread 8771 in category 1: No 2013 Q1 top poll this year?

Sunk thread 8699 in category 1: Shared Community Server for Low Cost VPS for Everyone! Now there is an idea!

Sunk thread 8695 in category 1: VPS for UTorrent Server - Preferably 1GBPS

Sunk thread 8618 in category 1: chicagovps.net user database hacked? Lastpass security email

Sunk thread 8575 in category 4: Improve LET search

Sunk thread 8464 in category 1: What happens when you ask a ChicagoVPS rep about their database theft?

Sunk thread 8437 in category 1: Security Reactions

Sunk thread 8357 in category 1: Discount coupons for Domain name registration

Sunk thread 8240 in category 1: cPanel Inc. Server Compromised

Sunk thread 8090 in category 8: [Auction] Domain with 500 User Google Apps

Sunk thread 8034 in category 1: Who Can Sell Me a LEB for $15 a year like the Starter VPS at BuyVM?

Sunk thread 8076 in category 1: SolarVM USING Nulled WHMCS!

Sunk thread 6661 in category 1: WillHosting Review - Stay away from these guys

Sunk thread 7853 in category 1: Most wanted location?

Sunk thread 7836 in category 1: How many VPS could you host...

Sunk thread 7844 in category 6: 1&amp;1 taking me to court over £0.60

Sunk thread 7839 in category 1: Datashack Phenom II 840 QuadCore - 8GB - 2x500GB/Hardware RAID - 20TB/1Git port - $39

Sunk thread 7821 in category 1: looking for someone want to help out or run a vps hosting business [sponsor or discount on server]

Sunk thread 7823 in category 6: Dewlance Review, the follow up?

Sunk thread 7692 in category 8: Abcde

Sunk thread 7435 in category 1: SolusVM - free vps accounts.

Sunk thread 7213 in category 8: 3 LNL Domains For Sale / 9 Year Old Domain

Sunk thread 7298 in category 1: WHMCS Blog Post: Nulled Licenses

Sunk thread 7050 in category 8: Few domains for sale

Sunk thread 7111 in category 8: Snagged this domain on a backorder

Sunk thread 7084 in category 8: Domain Auctions - ipodwiz.com / urqm.com / alldeleted.com

Sunk thread 7098 in category 8: any website offer domain coupons?

Sunk thread 7057 in category 1: Is it just me or have things changed around here?

Sunk thread 7006 in category 8: [Domain Auction] MadeHost+COM - Year of 2011 domain starting from 3 USD

Sunk thread 6821 in category 8: uptime.yt and uptime.re

Sunk thread 6877 in category 1: Request for features: Thank you button and block user

Sunk thread 6798 in category 8: [Auction] BuyMcServers.com - expires 22-10-2013 (auction ends 24-12-12 0:00 UK time)

Sunk thread 6848 in category 8: Anyone at all interested in CheapV.ps

Sunk thread 6840 in category 8: Headstew.com 6 year aged [Domain Auction]

Sunk thread 6802 in category 6: Anyone used VortexVPS?

Sunk thread 6755 in category 1: Mini LowEndtalk/box news - We want you!

Sunk thread 6621 in category 8: (72 hour Auction) 15 year old Ultra Premium Hosting Domain

Sunk thread 6458 in category 8: Several domains for auction

Sunk thread 6522 in category 8: [ DOMAIN SALE ] - BID for VmVpn.net / VpsMb.com

Sunk thread 5955 in category 8: A few domains...

Sunk thread 6460 in category 1: URPad -- Cpu load says it all

Sunk thread 6374 in category 8: [DOMAIN] www.isitmyinter.net + script - 24 hour auction - End: 23:00 GMT

Sunk thread 6328 in category 8: (Auction) Lots of great domain names!

Sunk thread 6329 in category 8: FREE Willy Reloaded - Benefits the @William Defense Fund - Auction: KVMPower and Twitterads.net

Sunk thread 6299 in category 8: Domain Auction: vpscubed.com

Sunk thread 6321 in category 8: ***FREE Willy*** - Benefits the @William Defense Fund - Domain Auction: KVMPower and Twitterads.net

Sunk thread 6362 in category 1: The angry boys thread !! ( i have no idea why it was closed btw )

Sunk thread 6322 in category 8: Domain Auction: playmc.at, playtf2.at (bundle)

Sunk thread 6326 in category 8: 24 hour auction: ssdservers.net / euvpn.net

Sunk thread 6252 in category 8: Domain Auction KVMpower.com

Sunk thread 6265 in category 8: 3 Domains for Sale One Low bid

Sunk thread 6222 in category 8: Domain auction: dnsstop.com

Sunk thread 6223 in category 8: Domain &amp; Web site template auction

Sunk thread 6224 in category 8: Domain auction: VPSMNGR.COM

Sunk thread 6216 in category 8: [Finished] Domain Auctions - NetherBox.com + vps-cp.com

Sunk thread 6172 in category 8: Domain Auction: H411.Net + H411.Org + H411.Info - Ideal for Hosting, Forum or Blog

Sunk thread 6174 in category 6: 24khost NJ Location Sold out.

Sunk thread 5578 in category 1: Low End Talk Community Rules

Sunk thread 5372 in category 6: Ninjahawk Scheduled Server Maintenance - {October 20, 2012}

Sunk thread 5268 in category 1: VPSKB Partner / Content Writers

Sunk thread 5266 in category 1: Dan's off

Sunk thread 4451 in category 1: ServerBear - Detailed Look at Stats Since Launch

Sunk thread 5163 in category 8: [Domains for sale] AUISP.com &amp; Renamed.org $1 bid

Sunk thread 5156 in category 1: Current Status - 300 Concurrent Users

Sunk thread 5145 in category 1: DewlanceVPS @ Ninja Hawk

Sunk thread 5111 in category 1: 502 Error

Sunk thread 5026 in category 6: Like BlueVM &amp; Enter For A Chance To Win A FREE VPS!

Sunk thread 4966 in category 8: 3 Days Auction with Google Adwords U$300

Sunk thread 4951 in category 1: explain the logic? ddos'd

Sunk thread 4987 in category 1: Discussion Terms &amp; Conditions?

Sunk thread 4974 in category 1: WebHostingFail Thread

Sunk thread 4972 in category 1: Yet another "VPS Provider" Fail!

Sunk thread 4915 in category 1: LET ads are joke!

Sunk thread 4863 in category 8: [sELLING DOMAIN] vpsinchicago.com

Sunk thread 4760 in category 8: Domain for sale (Original domains)

Sunk thread 4746 in category 8: Two Domains for sale

Sunk thread 4750 in category 8: Domains for sale!

Sunk thread 4680 in category 8: [Domain for sale] Pingfor.me

Sunk thread 51 in category 1: Pastebin script?

Sunk thread 4641 in category 1: LowEndGuys

Sunk thread 4624 in category 1: 1,2,3 4 5

Sunk thread 4534 in category 8: Domain for sale: Centosuser.com

Sunk thread 4533 in category 1: What do you think about our website? 

Sunk thread 4522 in category 1: What do you guys think about our web site?

Sunk thread 4473 in category 1: How to become the CEO of your very own VPS hosting company in ten easy steps and for under $200.

Sunk thread 4379 in category 6: Free cpanel + 1.5GB ram vps = ~$7.5/m !BuyerBeware

Sunk thread 4325 in category 8: Domains: DealCube.net + T411.net

Sunk thread 4321 in category 8: TopTechResources.com Up On Auction

Sunk thread 4320 in category 1: XenPV Templates (FREE DOWNLOAD HERE) (Ended)

Sunk thread 4216 in category 8: VPS Related Domains for Sale. Bid Start from $1.

Sunk thread 4182 in category 8: bedrockhost.com

Sunk thread 4179 in category 8: 4 short brandable domain for sale

Sunk thread 4190 in category 8: minecrafthostbox.com - start $2

Sunk thread 4145 in category 5: [FALSE REVIEW] Stay away from TheHostingSquad.com

Sunk thread 4172 in category 8: Couple domains for sale!

Sunk thread 4173 in category 1: Who in the US needs RAM?

Sunk thread 4146 in category 8: Search-VPS.com for Sale!

Sunk thread 4140 in category 8: Domain: PleaseGoogle.it - For Sale!

Sunk thread 4101 in category 8: BIZIN.US - Pronounced "business", for sale. Includes landing page and Twitter account

Sunk thread 3976 in category 8: jualvps.com for bid, start at $10

Sunk thread 3968 in category 8: Selling northerns.net

Sunk thread 3975 in category 8: allvps.org - $5

Sunk thread 3929 in category 1: Lowendbox offers? How long before they are answered or posted

Sunk thread 3691 in category 1: share backup disk to OpenVZ VM

Sunk thread 3540 in category 1: Mixed Bag Update of Changes &amp; Competitions

Sunk thread 3504 in category 3: Birthday discount?

Sunk thread 3359 in category 1: Looking to be OP on a minecraft server

Sunk thread 3308 in category 1: exigent.com.au

Sunk thread 3219 in category 1: Multiple accounts?

Sunk thread 2948 in category 1: Anyone get V7host's free openvz VPS?

Sunk thread 2759 in category 1: Apology and Vote

Sunk thread 2733 in category 1: Do you think KuJoe should be given the reigns to LEB?

Sunk thread 1328 in category 6: stay away from EaseVPS

Sunk thread 2665 in category 1: 'LowEndTalk Discussions' Feed on Frontpage is broken

Sunk thread 2653 in category 3: Thinking about starting another forum for the low end VPS community, and in need of some ideas

Sunk thread 2565 in category 1: BSD Security - Protect Your BSD

Sunk thread 2557 in category 1: Lets All Grow Up

Sunk thread 2539 in category 1: Is this true whois of cheapvpsdeals.net?

Sunk thread 2518 in category 1: wtf is that on the main page

Sunk thread 2492 in category 1: Is It OK For A Provider To Write Negative Comments About Another Host?

Sunk thread 2493 in category 1: Is it OK For A Provider To Give A Pole Dance To Another Host If They Write Good Comments About Them?

Sunk thread 2484 in category 1: Is It OK For A Provider To Force You To Write Good Comments About Them?

Sunk thread 2463 in category 1: LEB backlogged?

Sunk thread 1970 in category 1: LEB half dead?

Sunk thread 2231 in category 1: All of your "LEB improvements" I've already done that

Sunk thread 2261 in category 1: Help me choose a design

Sunk thread 849 in category 5: BuyVM.Net - KVM &amp; OpenVZ Review

Sunk thread 2109 in category 1: BuyVM 128/256 OVZ For Sale

Sunk thread 2103 in category 1: LowEndBox Not Happening Anymore. Agree?

Sunk thread 1965 in category 1: BlueVM KVM2

Sunk thread 1874 in category 1: Anybody noticed the LET update on the LEB main page is not working?

Sunk thread 1875 in category 1: V2 of LET?

Sunk thread 1708 in category 1: EU Provider similar to Linode?

Sunk thread 1853 in category 1: DepotVPS Launched ... sorta.

Sunk thread 1847 in category 1: LEB really needs it's own chat/IRC channel

Sunk thread 1764 in category 1: Do you think there would be interest in ...

Sunk thread 1713 in category 1: Final Warning - 48 hours.

Sunk thread 1581 in category 6: Recommend me a good Netherlands host

Sunk thread 1460 in category 6: Whats with the real reasoning behind the conflict between buyVM and SolusVM recently?

Sunk thread 1431 in category 1: We want LEB and LET stats!!

Sunk thread 1404 in category 1: chicagovps.net overselling, lies and overall customer fraud

Sunk thread 1365 in category 6: HostRail / HostSnowy &amp; The Proofs

Sunk thread 1361 in category 1: http://lowendbox.com/

Sunk thread 1165 in category 1: LowEndBox Possibly Closing

Sunk thread 1030 in category 1: WebRulon.Com / AlienVPS.Com - The Ultimate Scam!

Sunk thread 1221 in category 1: If LEB actually closes its doors, where will you find your deals?

Sunk thread 1154 in category 1: [TRANSFER] BuyVM Yearly 128mb OpenVZ

Sunk thread 1004 in category 1: Happy New Year from AlienVPS!

Sunk thread 1032 in category 5: Hostigation.Com Review - Team Tim!

Sunk thread 379 in category 6: DotVPS.net anybody any reviews?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 16, 2013)

He did mention that closed threads also sink (probably set by Vanilla so that they don't somehow pop up, given they're not supposed to have any new replies being posted). The scraper code could probably be updated to scrape threads set to sink, then closed threads and remove the ones which were closed from the list of sunk threads. Would give a better look at what's really going on.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 17, 2013)

I hope you don't mind, I added the spoiler tags in addition to a edit by me to make it easier for those who are returning.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 17, 2013)

What I find interesting is that the UGVPS thread that Crystal was in got sunk already.

Post #40,000!

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 17, 2013)

They manually sunk the UGVPS thread and had all sorts of pep talk language about keeping their domestic disputes out of public and crap like that.

The UGVPS situation, if it is as reported in the background, far far from over.  There will be more to sink and it might involve a company or two.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 17, 2013)

Francisco said:


> What I find interesting is that the UGVPS thread that Crystal was in got sunk already.
> 
> 
> Post #40,000!
> ...


They also removed the warning from the thread title that stated you should make backups.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 17, 2013)

Crazy, most of the threads in there are in interest of their pocket books if they got sunk.

More importantly, is that source on github by any chance?


----------



## peterw (Dec 17, 2013)

That should be a coding project to observe LEB/LET. Want to have a automatic report about offers and disappearing threads and comments. Did not wlanboy wrote a observer for twitter?


----------



## tchen (Dec 17, 2013)

So, are these sunk because they reference the infamous companies, or are they sunk because people are being assholes?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 17, 2013)

A bit of both.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh interesting, I saw the code on a gist, I didn't actually think of using that. I found the XML version of the discussions a while back but never found any use for most of the data there. I guess now it could be used for accountability.

If the posts are numbered, it should be safe to say when a discussion is deleted the number is not used again, so in theory someone could see how many discussions have been deleted by staff.


----------



## drmike (Dec 17, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Crazy, most of the threads in there are in interest of their pocket books if they got sunk.
> 
> More importantly, is that source on github by any chance?


JoePie has the Python code up here:

https://gist.github.com/joepie91/


----------

